# Nebentätigkeit - Fragebogen zur steuerlichen Erfassung



## diegraue (15. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nebenberuflich selbstständig gemacht. Es ist nur ein kleines Unternehmen mit wenig Umsatz. Nun habe ich einen "_Fragebogen zur steuerlichen Erfassung_" vom FA bekommen. Unter Zeile 49 findet man "*Sonderausgaben und außergewöhnlich Belastungen*". Was ist hier einzutragen? Könnt ihr mir Beispiele nennen? 
Direkt dadrunter gibt es den Punkt "*Steuerabzugsbeträge*". Ist hier nur dann etwas einzutragen, wenn ich Angestellte habe oder kommen da auch andere Möglichkeiten in Frage?
Was muß man sonst noch beachten?

Ich danke Euch schon einmal für Eure Antworten
Gruß
DieGraue


----------



## mattit-jah (24. April 2008)

Hi,

ich denke bei einem Steuerberater bist du am Besten aufgehoben. Der wird sowas wissen.
Oder frag doch das FA selbst


----------



## iyotta (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Unter Sonderausgaben fallen insbesondere folgende Aufwendungen:
    * Vorsorgeaufwendungen
    * Gezahlte Kirchensteuer
    * Unterhaltsleistung an Ehegatten, geschiedenen Ehegatten
    * Spenden, Parteispenden, Mitgliedsbeiträge
    * Schulgeld für Kinder

Zu den Vorsorgeaufwendungen zählen :
    * Krankenversicherung und Pflegeversicherung
    * Gesetzliche Rentenversicherung
    * Gesetzliche Arbeitslosenversicherung
    * Haftpflichtversicherungen
    * Lebensversicherungen
    * Unfallversicherungen

Steuerabzugsbeträge sind vor allem Lohnsteuern, die bei der Einkommensteuer angerechnet werden.

Weitere Informationen zur Existenzgründung gibt es unter iyotta.de


----------



## Grfts (28. November 2010)

"Steuerabzugsbeträge sind vor allem Lohnsteuern, die bei der Einkommensteuer angerechnet werden."

Einfach ein toller Satz - der hilft einem so richtig weiter... ))


----------

